# Making stock from elk/venison bones



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all.

Before I did an extensive search on the webs, I thought I'd ask here.

I killed an elk Saturday and have probably 40 to 50 pounds of bones in the freezer that I'd like to use for stock. Anything to do differently with elk bones as opposed to beef bones.

TIA


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I asked recently about why my canner's instructions said not to use deer bones, and was told it was because some areas have a problem with Chronic Wasting Disease. I don't know if you're from one of those areas, but it might be good to find out. 

Field & stream had an online article about making venison stock: Cooking with Bones: Five Tips for Making Venison Stock for Soups or Rice | Field & Stream

It doesn't sound much different than the directions for beef stock.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep, as long as you can confirm your elk/deer isn't from a CWD area....treat them like beef bones.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Isn't CWD only carried in the nervous system? That is what I was told and that stock could be made from bones but not from the spine


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Isn't CWD only carried in the nervous system? That is what I was told and that stock could be made from bones but not from the spine


that's my understanding: spine, brains, and organs in general should be off-limits. muscle and bones should be fine. of course i will add that i did shoot a CWD-positive elk in 2007 and did not eat it. the area where i killed this one has a very low prevalence of CWD, and i was too tired to pack out the head at the end of the day, so i suppose we'll have to take our chances.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

When I was a girl, an old settler gave my mom several cases of canned venison.

He had roasted the meat and the bones til browned, then made the broth by simmering the bones with water.

He put the meat through the meat grinder, then canned with the broth. In cans, using the pressure canner.

My mom was so happy to get this! She heated and thickened it to make gravy, then served over potatoes. Our whole family loved it!

If I get any venison I am going to do this.


----------

